# Any more middle name suggestions for Kaia?



## Kat05

Ladies, any more middle name to go with Kaia? Thanks!!

It is pronounced: Ky-ya, not Kay-yah.


----------



## venapols

is that pronounced kay-a or ky-a or some other way

simple middle names are May, Rose, Anne, Lynn, Marie, Jane and Louise

Kaia May sound sweet in a repetative way
Kaia Rose is sweet and feminine
Kaia Anne is ok but runs together a bit
Kaia Lynn is nice and sounds more modern if you like that
Kaia Marie is sweet
Kaia Jane is ok 
Kaia louise doesnt flow as good to me

you could try others, these are some popular name round here that ive put as middle names:

Kaia Ruby
Kaia Isobel
Kaia Amelie
Kaia Lilian
Kaia Scarlet


----------



## catty

I know a kiya Isabella, always thought that was a cute name


----------



## Eleanor ace

Kaia Elouise
Kaia Annabella
Kaia Genniveve
Kaia Rebecca
Kaia Felicity


----------



## threebirds

Kaia Rose
Kaia May
Kaia Eve / Evelyn
Kaia Autumn
Kaia Willow

Good luck :) xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Kaia Rose
Kaia Melody
Kaia Marie
Kaia Elizabeth
Kaia Fleur

:flower:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Kaia Nicole
Kaia Diane
Kaia Sofia
Kaia Maria
Kaia Cheyanne
Kaia Lorraine
Kaia Gabrielle
Kaia Sapphire


----------



## Kat05

Ladies, what do you think of Kaia Stella? After my dear grandmother whom I adore very much (her Polish name is Stanislawa - but apparently, in English is Stella). 

Still debating :shrug:

My mom keeps telling me, that in a Polish custom, you normally name a middle name after a relative.


----------



## venapols

I like it


----------



## mod19

I'm 50% Polish and no ones ever told me that. 

But, some suggestions:

Kaia Elizabeth
Kaia Lea 
Kaia Rae
Kaia Rose
Kaia Quinn
Kaia Jade


----------

